# New Klipsch SW-450 Subwoofer bass is all over the place?? Crossover does not help what to do?? "Onkyo TX NR905"



## ajai_dev

I am in a bind i bought Klipsch SW-450 from here after reading some good review. The problem is that the bass produced is not controlled and is not smooth at all, when the bass is at max will i get some depth but otherwise its just totally loose no control what so ever. An example is the blu ray of latest spider man where the woofer shook not only my room but also its housing resulting in wind type noises along with the bass.
   
  This is very wrong specially considering my old cheap Sony SA-W3800 sub did not pass wind like Klipsch does . Is the extra power the culprit, is the cable the culprit??
   
  I am also using it as a 5.1 system for now need to get better speakers when i get some cash.
   
  My setup details are as under:
   
  Onkyo TX NR905
  NS-B750 pair
  NS-F140 pair
  NS-C700 center
  Klipsch SW-450 sub


----------



## cel4145

If your sub is making port noises (like it's gulping air), that means it is getting pushed too hard. It's reaching it's limits. Depending on the size of your room and how loud you are running your system, you may need a bigger sub. A 200 watt continuous 10" sub is just not that powerful. How large is your room, including any open areas that connect with it? How far away are you sitting from it? 
   
  One thing you can try is moving it to different locations. Room placement can greatly effect a sub's performance. You can even move it nearfield (right near the listening position) which will greatly decrease how hard a sub has to work as opposed to placing it in the front sound stage.  
   
  Also, did you rerun Audyssey when you hooked it up and replace your Sony sub? It's necessary to do that when changing out a sub and/or changing a sub's location in a room. 
   
  And with Audyssey, it is best to set the gain (volume) on the back of the sub so that Audyssey determines a sub channel level close to 0db. This tends to optimize the sensitivity of the amp for the output from the receiver. You may need to run Audyssey multiple times, adjusting the sub, to achieve that.


----------



## ajai_dev

Quote: 





cel4145 said:


> If your sub is mak.........................hat.


 
   
  Excellent advice and yes it sounds like its gulping air, i use this guide for placement of the SUB. Since its a downward firing design i keep it away from any wall's and i prefer downward firing sub's because children and dog's cant rip the speaker apart.
   
  Yes i did rerun Audyssey but i will re check if it was set at 0db or not, i think you were correct in assuming that 200w continuous is not enough which is a real shame any recommendation for a more powerful SUB but it has to be downward firing??


----------



## cel4145

Doesn't hurt to put a downfiring sub near a wall. In fact, if you have a sub out in the room away from any walls, then it probably won't perform as well because of the lack of boundary reinforcement.  Corner placement will give it the most boundary reinforcement.


----------



## jetsetter11

Hi guys,
  
 I came across your old "thread" when looking for reviews on the Klipsch SW-450. I havent had the chance to listen to this sub because Best Buy doesnt have it hooked up to a receiver - its roughly $400 from what I can see online but I didnt want to take the plunge before hearing it or reading reviews. I have a fairly large living room (probably 20ft x 30ft) and was wondering what the outcome was with the KLIPSCH SW-450 or if there was a better sub you could recommend for the same price point?
  
 Cheers!


----------



## cel4145

jetsetter11 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I came across your old "thread" when looking for reviews on the Klipsch SW-450. I havent had the chance to listen to this sub because Best Buy doesnt have it hooked up to a receiver - its roughly $400 from what I can see online but I didnt want to take the plunge before hearing it or reading reviews. I have a fairly large living room (probably 20ft x 30ft) and was wondering what the outcome was with the KLIPSCH SW-450 or if there was a better sub you could recommend for the same price point?
> 
> Cheers!




There are definitely better subs than the SW-450 for the money. Plus, a 4800 cubic ft living room is too much space for a 200 watt continuous 10" sub like the SW-450. With that much room, you need something a good bit more powerful. I would recommend reading and researching over in the AVS subwoofer forum and starting a thread there.


----------

